# Traditional Kills 2010



## Jake Allen

Good luck everybody!
Sorry for the late start on this thread.

Looking forward to pictures and stories.


----------



## stick-n-string

Maybe I will get to post a pic on here soon!


----------



## ChrisSpikes

1/20/2010







1/22/2010






2/9/2010


----------



## SELFBOW




----------



## DAGATOR16




----------



## dm/wolfskin

A few Jan. and Feb. 2010.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

my first rabbit with long bow.


----------



## hogdgz

*A couple of hogs killed at Chikasawhatchee!!!*

Killed these 3 hogs at Chickasaw with the ole faithful Black Widow.  First pic is a sow the rest are 2 boar hogs.


----------



## SELFBOW

I'm not gonna waste anytime. I'm posting this one up fast!


----------



## SELFBOW

Nolan w his 2 rabbits w his recurve and me with my Hatchetbowdan's "Oconee" hares I got w stone points and selfmade arrows.


----------



## SELFBOW

#3 for me for the year and #1 for Marty...


----------



## fountain

florida boar


----------



## Al33

*3-30-10*

Gordon County tom


----------



## Al33

*3-31-10*

Gordon County jake


----------



## Al33

*Carpenter bee 4-01-10*

10 feet shot while it was hovering about a foot off the ground but it took me two shots. Thought I had him with the first one, it was so close, but it didn't touch him and he came right back.

Funny part of this story is that I had a fellow over here wanting to learn how to shoot a longbow and we had been shooting for about 45 minutes. He had started getting good groups but way left. I then put out some very small targets and preached to him about aiming small and missing small. Shooting from the same distance of 18 yards he was amazed that his shots were so much closer and even hitting the small targets occasionally. I had just got through telling him to pick a spot on the small target which he did when he got his first hit. It was about this time that the carpenter bee made his appearance. I had to wait for him to hover before each shot but it turned out to be a great example to him for aiming small.


----------



## ky_longbow

53# Big Jims buffalo longbow, 160 gr magnus 1


----------



## fountain

4/10/10
daddys hog with his big jim longbow


----------



## robert carter

Swamp Rooster...



Stewart Pig...


----------



## hogdgz

Good shootin Fella's.


----------



## robert carter

2nd bird of the year. Killed on Fort Stewart.RC


----------



## CallMaker

*Washington Merriam's Gobbler*

My 1st spring Merriam's Gobbler


----------



## Bubbaforsure

Way to go Ed....


----------



## Apex Predator

Bout time I made it on the board this year!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I think we will see more pictures of ya in the coming months. Mike


----------



## CallMaker

Good start for the year....

Ed


----------



## Tikki

Nice one Marty!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Marty, you got a picture of one of them hard shell rooters on here that Backbuck put up back in March. Mike


----------



## markland

Haven't got on any hogs yet, but I guess I can enter this on here!  Had a great trip to TX and just got back Sun, filmed this hunt for Muzzy's TV show that should air next year, we had a blast and got 2 more gator gar including my 74in and another 63in one.  This one is 7ft 6in and 230#, it was a beast!  We also shot a bunch of tilapia, buffalo and carp as well, it was awesome!


----------



## Al33

WOW!!!!! Awesome Mark, that had to be a hoot for sure!

You know what they say about my home state of Texas, and that gar is proof of the pudding.


----------



## Jake Allen

Nice big hog Marty! 

Nice big hog with no legs, and lot's of teeth Mark! 
What a hoss.

I bet the talipia would make some good grillin and eatin! 

Ed, that Merriam's is one handsome bird, congratulations!


----------



## Apex Predator

Wow, what a fish Mark!


----------



## markland

Yessir we grilled us some tilapia the 1st night down there, it was nice!  Can't wait to get down and visit with you again Marty, just got a crazy schedule again!


----------



## CallMaker

Wow, what a fish. What a great trip it sounds like. Congratulations.

Ed


----------



## Mudfeather

A calf killed in Ut on Aug 4, 2010


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Good deal Keith.  I hope I get a chance to do that someday.


----------



## CallMaker

Nice shooting. Congratulations.


----------



## Mudfeather

It was a great hunt and good shot. shot the little fellow just as he paused broadside at 20yds. Bigger than any whitetail I seen around here...lol


----------



## baldfish

Well I changed my mind and decided to put the tree rat here


----------



## johnweaver

Looks like all of yall have been having a blast.


----------



## robert carter

Ya`ll check out Mudfeathers bow in that elk pic. Its the same one I killed the two Turkeys and a pig with this year.That bows a killer for sure and has already taken one heck of an assortment of game this year. Quick as Mud kills a deer this year with it that`ll be 4 big game species in one year not counting the dillers , rabbits and tree rats. D bows "rock".RC


----------



## stick-n-string

man let me tell you i am proud to post this up!
September 12, 2010
Big Jim Buffalo bow 50# 3555 gold tip  125 grain magnus 4 blade w/ 100gr brass insert


----------



## markland

Congrats Jonathan and nice shot!


----------



## CallMaker

Nice doe. Way to go.


----------



## T.P.

Sept. 14th


----------



## markland

Nice TP looks like a perfect broadside shot, congrats!


----------



## CallMaker

Excellent...good shooting. Congratulations.

Ed


----------



## robert carter

Sept pig


----------



## robert carter

1st deer of the year   Sept. RC


----------



## fountain

9/18/10
first deer of the season


----------



## DAGATOR16




----------



## dm/wolfskin

September 15, 2010. 58 inch Shrew Samurai on a Vapor 400 carbon saft with a 190 Grizzly broadhead. Wilkes Co. Ga.


----------



## sawtooth

doe...91310    spike....91610


----------



## T.P.

Sept. 25th. 
52#Schafer Silvertip, 170 gr Woodsman head on 2117
Hancock County


----------



## Jake Allen

Sept 24

Big Jim Buffalo Bow makes Ellaville venison;
52 pounds using a 500 spine carbon shaft, tipped with a 200 grain, very sharp Treeshark.


----------



## danmc

Sounds like a great day in the woods!


----------



## CallMaker

Very nice.

Ed


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Super Shrew 58"long, 51lb, 150g Grizzly el grande, Heritage 150 shaft.


----------



## Tailfeather

66" Apex Predator, 51 lbs.
Magnus 1,  3555 Traditionals


----------



## Apex Predator

Nice!


----------



## Red Arrow

*Last Minute Gator*

9 feet, 1 inch


----------



## G Duck

Nice Gator there Lee!   Congrats. Glad you connected!


----------



## T.P.

10/3/10
Hancock Co. 
Schafer Silvertip @ 52lbs
2315 XX75 with 175 gr. Woodsman head
18 yard shot


----------



## BkBigkid

10/01/10 

Bear Grizzly 
50# 
Wood arrows with 125gn Zwickeys


----------



## CallMaker

Way to go Bryan.

Ed


----------



## Shane Whitlock

*The Bar stool Buck*

Shot with my PSE, 60lbs with Magnus head Easton shaft


----------



## CallMaker

Way to go HH


----------



## ky_longbow

57# buffalo longbow, zwickey single bevel no mercy,carbon express heritage arrow


----------



## markland

Finally, been a tough year but got a start on it now!


----------



## T.P.

Markland............Awesome deal.


----------



## SELFBOW

Here's my 1st and 2nd
10-6 and 10-8


----------



## markland

Thanks TP and awesome avatar!  Congrats Martin and whew!  About time!


----------



## Tailfeather

Same setup as before


----------



## fountain

10/9/10 5 pt
big jim 3 pc bow and centaur head


----------



## robert carter




----------



## dm/wolfskin

dillos


----------



## T.P.

10/16/10
Franklin Co. 6 pt.
Schafer Silvertip 52 @ 28"
2315 with Woodsman 175's
20 yard shot


----------



## Badddwithabow

*10-18-2010*

#1
Self made bow 50@28 full length 55/75 w/ tree shark up front!


----------



## Jake Allen

*October 23, 2010*

Schley County doe, arrowed right at dusk, recovered next morning.
BigJim Buffalo, 3 pc takedown, 200 grain Treeshark
Mighty proud to get her.


----------



## T.P.

10/24/10
Hancock County
Schafer Silvertip
2315's with 175 grain Woodsman Heads


----------



## dpoole

*dpoole schley county doe*

Jodi cole 59 lb zwicky no mercy thanks to Jeff Hampton who left the bow in schley county for a visit. Jeff put some good mojo on it also thanks Jeff!!!


----------



## WarrenWomack

*October 2010*

10-7-10







<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4sr_QAtJDr8?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4sr_QAtJDr8?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

_______________________________________________

10-11-10






<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/46uV2O7l3sw?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/46uV2O7l3sw?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

_______________________________________________

10-17-10






<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRcPb7r_rqM?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRcPb7r_rqM?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## Jake Allen

Those are great Warren, thanks for posting them.

Congratulations on these mighty fine kills.


----------



## hogdgz

Killed this guy at the Fountain Ranch ( TJ and Mr. Terry), shot him with 3 piece buffalo bow and a Magnus 1 broadhead.


----------



## robert carter

Heres a bushytail and a whitetail from Horsecreek...


----------



## Apex Predator

Here's the tender young morsel I killed on Horse Creek with RC!  Thanks again buddy!


----------



## robert carter

Nanny with TBone.RC


----------



## sawtooth

here's another buffalo bow-doe..  50# Big Jim longbow, 125gr. magnus II


----------



## robert carter




----------



## hogdgz

*2 more for the freezer!!!*

2 does, shot with 3 piece buffalo bow and Magnus 1 broadhead.


----------



## sawtooth

dec. 11 2010
 50#buffalo longbow, 125 gr. Magnus II'S


----------



## gurn

Heres ah few from the white north


----------



## dm/wolfskin

A few from December.


----------



## snook24

First long bow hog!


----------



## stick-n-string

November 12 50# 3 piece buffalo bow 125 gr magnus 4 blade stingers


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Worst season on record for me in 2010, but here's what little I did manage to kill.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

A few stragglers from Horse Creek.


----------



## stick-n-string

Chris you gonna to make the video again this year?


----------

